# AC hob vibration



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I've read mixed reviews for the AC 110 hob. I figured I'd give it a whirl since many people have said they liked it and was quiet (when set up properly). So here's my question: If it's noisy by my standards and it vibrates so much that the leveling plastic piece that fits onto the bottom of the filter falls off multiple times a day, is this faulty?
I would say that shouldn't happen, but who am I to say :lol:


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine is noisy from a flow standpoint that much water is going to cause some noise but it should not vibrate thats a sign you probably have a motor or impeller problem. I use this stuff from Ace Harware it is a silicone based lubricant used by plumbers completely safe for your fish. Get some of that and put just a very lite coat around the impeller and on the bottom of the impeller. I also put it on my gaskets for a good seal then just make sure the impeller is seated well. Also make sure your intake tube sits correctly in its what I call the saddle it's where the intake can slide back and forth to adjust flow. The only other thing would be if it was severely blocked but then the media basket will start to float up sometime to a point where it can lift the cover. Other than that it would have to be a defect. My two cents hope it helps


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks hawkkerw. I know that if I let the water level drop, I get that flow noise too, but that's to be expected with any HOB. Used the biowheel years ago and have a canister on the other tank. The filter has been running for less than 2 weeks and I have the receipt. The noise/vibration was present from the beginning. Guess I'll ask for an exchange and hope the next one isn't defective. Did you only need to start using the lubricant after it was older?


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

Try that reseating the impeller one time if that doesn't fix it swap it out. I only have one 110 so my history isn't that long my understanding is it's hit and miss with the AC filters and noise issues yet they will run for years. I would strongly suspect your impeller is off balance which will cause a vibration every time. I Silicone grease is something I use with my standard maintenance on all my filters keeps the gaskets well lubricated so they don't dry out and will help them make a good water seal. I use it on the impeller just to add a thin layer of lubricant I check this every time I clean or setup my filters even the canisters. Sort of like checking oil on your car  . Im always curious, let me know how you make out?


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

I have an AC110 that was terribly noisy when new. Mine vibrated, growled and made all sorts of noises. I couldn't run it with the lid for the longest time. Eventually it has quieted down but it still is the loudest filter of five running filters in my 12' x 12' office. HOB's are noisy in general because there isn't much between the motor and the outside world. The AC110 with such a large box tends to amplify itself a bit as well. But compared to the Emperor 400 i tried, the AC110 is a whisper compared to a diesel train. The flexibility far outweighs the noise for me as it is so easy to swap media compared to the canisters I use.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

agree with above, i have been dealing with a noisy 110 also. bought new impeller and shaft, still gets some sand in it. even with a prefilter.
*** been coating with a very lite film of pure vasoline, but i will try that stuff from ace as mine is still noisy. I dont even hear my canisters
except a low hum if i get close to the tanks..


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

You know I think filtration is probably the hardest decision to make with aquariums. I run three canisters and 1 hob on and off all I hear is a trickle of water so I guess I'm lucky (again repeating myself I love the sound of water). Canisters are just harder to clean they can be very large and very heavy the FX5 isn't so bad but the C530's are bigger and when full I almost need a dolly to move it  . Hob filters are much easier but seem to be prone to what allot of people consider noise. Now in this case she is actually getting a vibration which in my case it would go back to the store or into the closet. My 110 makes noise you can hear it run it's mechanical do you expect your car engine to be silent? Here it comes to personal choice I'm a old fart my hearing isn't going to be the same as some of you young folks. I'm not saying that older products where perfect but today quality is by far second to profit companies forget in so many cases that quality equals repeat business so they keep cranking out garbage in many cases and we end up on the short end. But honestly do any of you out there think a 100 gallon tank full of water is going to be completely silent this I can't comprehend. For me a water fall is like taking a sedative. I will sit and listen to my tank or go out back by the river and I can just sit there and listen so much better than car horns, motorcycles, jets, people screaming I think if everybody did that kind of thing more often most would live so much longer. Our society has just gotten so geared to working 60 hours a week and making money that most of the natural things in life are disappearing I think. My point try to sit and just listen to the water and watch the fish allow it to be a rest bit in your life most of all you big city folks. Ok I'm sorry this is a Aquarium forum I tend to ramble and to you folks that don't care to hear it I'm sorry. Besides loving fish all my life this long winded speech above is why I do all the work it takes to keep my aquarium. You know many times I wish people on these forums would give some more details so many times more information or opinions would lead to better solutions. Yes I am passionate about my fish some of which is telling other people where they fit into my life and over the years it's gotten many people I know into the hobby just by talking like this.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

All of that above over a AC110 thats Vibrating maybe I am getting senile :thumb: .


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

and i agree with (most) of what you said,, i surely dont have a problem with the (water) noise. falling, whatever you have it, thats why i have fish and fish tanks and a pond, with a very nice waterfall ,and a fountain that runs into a bucket that looks like a water spicot floating in air,.
its just the mechanical slight grinding noise of the impeller of the (just 1) filter that I have that i could do without the noise. .If i wanted to hear that i would go to a machine shop for my soothing comfort. .. and sit and listen and go ahhhhhh.. now this is life..


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

OK I have to give you that!! If I'm reading you correctly if it's just the water great, it's a loud impeller that bothers you correct? Thus my statement that companies need to step up and engineer and build filters without these quality issues. I'm not a engineer but I'm sure it's possible? I can't tell you how many times I've been flamed for making statements about poor quality or bad design. You know many times we get these bad filters and just live with it's issues because it's such a hassle or expensive in the case of shipping to give these filters back to them. Yet we move the whole company to make more profit.


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

Try running it without the cover. It will reduce the amplification effect and it will be quieter.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

I understand what your saying about the cover, but why should you have to leave parts off something that is brand new to get it to work? To me a new item should work fresh out of the box the way it was designed to do. Kind of like settling for something just because the company is cranking out some defective product it's new you should get what it is marketed to be. I tell you in many cases it cost more to ship it back and forth than some items cost (now, I'm not saying all companies :roll: ) and in some cases I think they hope you will just say to heck with it and go out and buy another defective product?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Try putting a piece of cloth between the back glass and the filter box. If that quiets it down, you can glue a piece of felt on it for a permanent solution. Also, firstly it might be a good idea to take the whole filter apart and rinse out the impeller well to make sure there is no sand in it.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I took it apart to make sure sand wasn't in the impeller shaft. Reassembled to hear the same loud-as-a-mack sound. Took it back for an exchange. This one is better, somewhat quieter and the leveling piece has stayed on i.e. no vibration.


----------



## markl323 (Feb 28, 2013)

yes faulty. too much vibration.

i don't feel any vibration from my 110 nor do i hear motor noise. the only noise i hear is due the waterfall which i think could have been designed a bit more quiet (like the Marineland wheeler - which is very quiet in this respect but its motor makes even bigger noise after a year so...). but i suspect they can't get the waterfall to chop off surface protein/oil and make minimal noise at the same time.


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

I replaced the motor and impeller in my AC110 today. I had inspected it and found the impeller axle was worn visibly. The axle is not sold separately so I had to buy a new motor. My AC110 is now nearly silent again.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

partsrep said:


> I replaced the motor and impeller in my AC110 today. I had inspected it and found the impeller axle was worn visibly. The axle is not sold separately so I had to buy a new motor. My AC110 is now nearly silent again.


How old was your filter though?


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

I replaced the motor and impeller after about eight years of running


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

You should hear virtually nothing in a very quiet room. For the leveller to fall off is quite strange. The only time I've ever seen that it was installed incorrectly. There are very few HOB filters as quest as an AC.


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

dledinger said:


> You should hear virtually nothing in a very quiet room.


None of my AC's have ever been that quiet. I can hear both my AC110 and AC50 in the same room (my 12x12 office) at the same time. The three Eheim Pros I also have running are dead silent and water movement is the only indication they are running. 
My AC110 makes different noises at different times and the AC50 I have to run without the cover. I find the covers act like an amplifier.


----------

